# Sticky  Aftermarket / Custom Parts List



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Engine and Exhaust*

Here is an ongoing list of aftermartket/custom parts...


*Underdrive Pullies*

_Unorthodox Racing Pulley_ Unorthodox Racing
_Definitive Motor Sports, Inc_ Defenitivemotorsports.com, contact [email protected] Phone: (949)235-0909
Fax: (949)770-8478

*BELTS*
*VQ35* **note: QR25 uses original belts**
*GATES K060408* Altenator & A/C
CarQuest - K060408
NAPA - 25-060408
AC Delco - 6K408

*GATES K040300* Power Steering
CarQuest - K040300
Ultra Last - K040300
NAPA - 25-040300
AC Delco - 4K300

*Exhaust*

_Stillen_ mufflers for both VQ35 and QR25 (mounts using OE setup) Stillen
_Mossey_ full cat-back system for both QR25 and VQ35(eliminates resonator) Mossy Performance

*Intakes*

_AEM_
AEM Intakes
_Injen_
Injen Intakes
_Jim Wolf Technology Warm Air_
JWT Intakes
_Place Racing_
Place Racing
_Stillen_
Stillen Warm Air
_SWA_
SWA
_Berk_
Berk Cold Air

*Headers*

Stillen
HotShot 

*V6 Mid Pipes*

Custom Altima
Stillen

Click here to read about the installation on NissanPerformanceMag.com's Project Altima 3.5 SE.

*Cams*

Jim Wolf Technology 

Click here to read about the installation on NissanPerformanceMag.com's Project Altima 3.5 SE.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Body Accessories*

*Grills*

_Active Tunning_
http://www.activetuning.com/

_Trenz_
http://www.mossyperformance.com/trenz.htm

_Precision_
http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/newnisalprec2.html

_JMS Products Inc._
http://www.jmsproductsinc.com

_Strada USA_
http://stradausa.com/strada/cat/Altima_B.htm 

*Body Kits*

_Stillen_ 
www.stillen.com

_S.W.A.A.T._
http://www.wholesalehyperformance.com

_Sarona_
http://www.sarona.com

_Erebuni_
http://www.erebuni.net/NEW/NISSAN.HTM

_Strada USA_
http://stradausa.com/strada/cat/Altima_B.htm


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Please feel free to add to this list, we will edit the original list.


----------



## cobymoby (Mar 14, 2004)

Intakes

Berk Technology
www.berktechnology.com
$165.95 Until April 30, 2003


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

nismo makes a CAI that is available thru any dealer. Is listed for $310.00


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I didn't see a section for strut-tower braces... maybe you could add that to the original list.

I only know of one front brace so far, and it's from Stillen (http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=5&subcat=174&Brand=&id=42319&page=1)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Active Tuning KYB AGX Rear Shocks

Review by Jayman9207


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

ActiveTuning 02-05 Nissan Altima LED Side-Mirror Covers 

ActiveTuning 02-05 Nissan Altima 2.5 Custom Engine Grounding Kit 

ActiveTuning 02-05 Nissan Altima 3.5 Custom Engine Grounding Kit 

ActiveTuning 02-Early 03 Nissan Altima Auxiliary Input Plug


----------



## faktion_1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Short-shift adapter for QR25DE and VQ35 Altimas, 
Currently on GB special pricing (76$USD shipped) :
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtop...ghlight=&sid=b5fb1398133eda26de4f672f06d26e01


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

new body kit in production from eracings.com. i have the front and waiting for the rest to install the whole kit...


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

*wow thanks!*

wow thanks

-CTDAN


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

LOWERING SPRINGS

www.hrsprings.com

A nice alternative to the Eibach's. Better and less expensive.


----------



## ProjectAltima (Nov 24, 2003)

SP Performance slotted brake rotors
Sun Automobile grounding kit and hyper voltage kits
Intrax Springs
Greddy Exhaust
Hotshot Headers
InPro LED tail lights
Trenz billet grilles
T-Rex billet grilles
Lund headlight covers
Lund tail light covers
Street Scene Equipment body kits 
Street Scene Speed Grilles
Nismo front and rear sway bars
Nismo lowering springs and shortened shocks and struts
Injen ram air intake
Injen race division cold air intake
Apexi exhaust system


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.customaxima.com/viewer/home/index3.maxima.asd/vts/design023
This web site has pretty cool accessories and what not for the Altima. I like the angel eye kit.
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get a Xenon HID kit? Or even the Sylvania Cool Blue low beams?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AcomaLegend said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Xenon HID kit? Or even the Sylvania Cool Blue low beams?


try www.hidplanet.com or www.xenondepot.com for the xenon kits


----------



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> try www.hidplanet.com or www.xenondepot.com for the xenon kits


Hey thanks for the info! A couple of questions. Has anyone ordered from there? Are the parts reliable or am I gonna fry something? What the difference between XenonDepot and the Xtreme HID Conversion Kit? My thinking would be the wattage/amperage and light color. But that makes little sense that the higher grade (ie. 65k and 8k) are less expensive than the 4k and 45k. Help!!!! What gives? Thanks!


----------



## Black n C0ke (Nov 23, 2005)

*2002-2004 altima angel eye rings*

I have baught a pair of brand new nissan altima angel eye rings but didnt want to put them in after i got them, i spent about $200.00 on them and im here offering it fo $150. if anybodies interested please let me know.


----------



## HusH (Nov 25, 2005)

*Project Altima*

Hey! So not only am I very new to cars, but I'm also really into racing, and I just got haned my mom's 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5s. And I had a few questions.

1. I want to keep the engine and the car, but there aren't many parts for the "Altime 2.5s" engine. However I found that the Sentra SE-R has the exact same engine. Can a slap on parts for my Altima that are made for the SE-R...say like headers and camshafts? Cold air intake?

2. What do headers and camshafts do?

3.If I wanted to plung in an EMS, would I have to modify my car first and then plug it, or can I keep adding things after I've already installed it?

4. I wanted to put a Nismo 350Z dual catback exhaust, but there is only on exhaust manifold. (am I saying that right?) Is it possible to spread the exhaust into two pipes? If so, does it do anything to either boost or lower horse power?

5. What is a short shifter and what does it do?




Thanks so much!

Patrick




Slurppie said:


> Here is an ongoing list of aftermartket/custom parts.
> 
> 
> *Underdrive Pullies*
> ...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

HusH said:


> Hey! So not only am I very new to cars, but I'm also really into racing, and I just got haned my mom's 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5s. And I had a few questions.
> 
> 1. I want to keep the engine and the car, but there aren't many parts for the "Altime 2.5s" engine. However I found that the Sentra SE-R has the exact same engine. Can a slap on parts for my Altima that are made for the SE-R...say like headers and camshafts? Cold air intake?
> 
> ...


my advice is to stay away from performance with the 2.5. if you want performance then trade it in and get a 3.5. you will have a much better platform to begin gaining HP.

also use the search button to find answers to most of these common questions.


----------



## Senna777 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Sway Bars*

I have been asking myself a question. Is a strut bar better than a sway bar? What's the difference? Therefore, what type of modification should I make on my 2005 3,5SE altima? I went with a eibach pro kit for the suspension and I know that a lot of people are recommending rear sway bar but should I also go with the front? 


Thanks.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Senna777 said:


> I have been asking myself a question. Is a strut bar better than a sway bar? What's the difference? Therefore, what type of modification should I make on my 2005 3,5SE altima? I went with a eibach pro kit for the suspension and I know that a lot of people are recommending rear sway bar but should I also go with the front?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


the front is mostly for looks. the altima has a bar in the frame just under the winshield. so if you want a front bar it would just be for looks. very minimal performance. check out www.altimas.net for more information than this site


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I noticed you guys do not have down the Fujita CAI. I have it ordered and plan on having it on by the end of the week. I ordered it from http://www.importkustomz.com/. Talk to Roger there. He gave me a good deal. I have heard and seen one on a 05 Maxima. It sounded awesome and looks nice. One piece intake. I will let you all know.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

+1 for fujita; a lesser known company, but from what i've heard, it's a good one. not an ebay intake.


----------



## altimar (Aug 23, 2006)

I had a quick question... Is their a nismo suspension setup for a 06 altima 2.5? I couldn't find one anywhere.


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

didnt see it on here but theres a downpipe for the 3.5L altima

www.customenterprise.com


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

ProjectAltima said:


> SP Performance slotted brake rotors
> Sun Automobile grounding kit and hyper voltage kits
> Intrax Springs
> Greddy Exhaust
> ...


you can no longer get hotshot headers from SFX due to Hotshots failure to do business correctly from what i hear.so SFX no longer sells hotshot headers..


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

eyesack said:


> +1 for fujita; a lesser known company, but from what i've heard, it's a good one. not an ebay intake.


Fujita is an A+ company from what ive been told.i spoke with the owner of the project altima on SFX's site and was told that fujita started from the head engineer that left injen.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

So Injen is a joke. they false advertise and overcharge for thier crappy products


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Alti9 said:


> So Injen is a joke. they false advertise and overcharge for thier crappy products


Negative...far from it.i did an injen cai and got a car length ez from it.what i said was their head engineer started Fujita is what i heard.soo no they injen is not a joke.Fujita Claims 36whp but i didnt see the dyno pull with my own eyes sooo...i never trust a Dyno sheet unless i touch it while its HoT..


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fujita is a good product. I never heard about the engineer form Injen creating it. But possible. I like the one piece design. I think it flows much smoother and sounds better then the Injen in my opinion.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Suicidalspd99 said:


> Fujita is a good product. I never heard about the engineer form Injen creating it. But possible. I like the one piece design. I think it flows much smoother and sounds better then the Injen in my opinion.


Fujita is braggin about a 36whp increase over stock..Highly Doubt it..


----------



## white_rhino (Jan 20, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows how to change the dash lights on the 06 altimas. That bright orange is taking its toll. my wife and i both have 06 altimas and I'm ready to change the dash light color, if possible. any ideas ???


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

RealDealSE-R said:


> Fujita is braggin about a 36whp increase over stock..Highly Doubt it..



I doubt it also, but I never had a intake or heard of one that made the numbers they say.


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Gauges replacement*

Speedhut gauges.

http://www.speedhut.com/15orders_el_...ber=102&bhcp=1


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

i just found another After Market Parts Site ( AMP Site ).they have Nismo Competition Heads for the 350z and the G35 and im sure for $2500 a set they can adjust as needed for altimas as well..i'll give them a call in the mornin and get the 411..this is the link:. Z-1 Performance Automotive Services Inc. - NISMO Competition Heads


----------



## antdeezy (Jun 7, 2005)

GReddy EVO2 3.5 V6 Cat-back exhaust 
Stillen Race header w/downpipe (QR25)

AP Racing Front Big Brake Kit
stillen Front Big Brake Kit
Stillen sway bars ($145) front, rear, and front upper strut brace
Tein H-tech springs
Tein S-tech springs
Tein coilovers basic & SS w/optional EDFC


----------



## bolt_on_alty (May 28, 2007)

*dyno results 4 my bolt on altima*

just thought id let every1 no i went 2 horsepower freaks in portland oregon and had my 02 altima 3.5 dynoed. its a very accurate dyno and if anything the numbers r low as every1 was complainin they saw higher numbers elsewhere. 242whp 238wtq. this was achieved with the following mods. aem cai, hotshot headers (with cat) mossy performance exhaust, fidanza lightened flywheel and clutchmasters stage 3 clutch. still rockin the ngk r spark plugs from the factory. nxt mod is the kinetix intake manifold. takin her 2 the track on the 31st my goal is a high 13, as i waxed a 14.1 sec s2000 5consecutive tyms and beat a 350z by 2cars consistently. o ya and i beat an sti on a freeway pull. nissan represent


----------



## nissanaltima35se (Sep 29, 2007)

I am looking for Headers for a 2005 Altima 3.5SE AT I already have intake,exhaust,tein springs and am about to get Nismo cams but i want a header kit. Please help.


----------



## nissanaltima35se (Sep 29, 2007)

*headers*

Does stillen make a 3.5 se 2005 auto trans header?





antdeezy said:


> GReddy EVO2 3.5 V6 Cat-back exhaust
> Stillen Race header w/downpipe (QR25)
> 
> AP Racing Front Big Brake Kit
> ...


----------



## JosephAlvarez (Dec 1, 2007)

*to nissan altima35se*



nissanaltima35se said:


> I am looking for Headers for a 2005 Altima 3.5SE AT I already have intake,exhaust,tein springs and am about to get Nismo cams but i want a header kit. Please help.


i got my headers from 2KRacing.com Performance Parts / Auto Accessories i got the stainless steel OBX racing headers. on my altima, everytime i rev the engine, its makes the whistling sound like a turbo so its bad ass =) its bout 600 bucks though


----------



## getbusy_3.5x (Sep 25, 2007)

Phenolic throttle body spacer from NWP-engineering. I got this installed. Its great 

NWP Engineering, Inc - Phenolic Thermal Intake Manifold Spacers - Eliminate Heat Soak in your Nissan!


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

what are your prices for cat backs for 03 VQ35?


----------



## nissan3.5 (May 29, 2007)

Question???
does any one know any were that would have control arms that would have poly bushing? instead of the standard crap??


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

JosephAlvarez said:


> i got my headers from 2KRacing.com Performance Parts / Auto Accessories i got the stainless steel OBX racing headers. on my altima, everytime i rev the engine, its makes the whistling sound like a turbo so its bad ass =) its bout 600 bucks though




Its not your headers that make that sound playa..its your intake


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

white_rhino said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how to change the dash lights on the 06 altimas. That bright orange is taking its toll. my wife and i both have 06 altimas and I'm ready to change the dash light color, if possible. any ideas ???




ive got a complete un installed set of hyper white LED's that replace the orange..i just never got around to putting them in..if you want some info just pm me


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

NWP makes a couple nice in expensive mods for the altimas and maximas even for some of the muranos and the quest van!! lol.. NWP Engineering, Inc - Custom Design and Fabrication - Automotive Performance Specialist aaron is a really nice guy very helpful and the best customer service out of any company ive ever dealt with!!! i own and have installed personally both parts they offer for the 3.5 altima and best money ive ever spent on my car hands down!! check out the site i posted on here and even give aaron a call hell be more than happy to talk to you


----------

